# crank no spark or fuel



## 86_300ZX (May 30, 2009)

I just got this 86 300ZX for 400 bucks it wouldn't start to begin with. I put new altenator, plugs, wires, cap, rotor, air filter, oil change, coolant flush, and fuel filter. It started just fine. I drove it around the block and it died on me. I'm not getting any codes. The fuel pump is not priming. I'm not getting any spark from the coil.

I'm new to nissans and know very little about them would love for some help. I have chiltons and fsm. I can't seem to find the problem.


----------



## 86_300ZX (May 30, 2009)

no one has any ideas suggestions anything?


----------



## manuelrys60 (Nov 29, 2008)

have you check your crankangle sensor ? (cas)


----------

